# Reporting a post as spam



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I don't see a 'Report this post' link, so am posting here instead. Could someone let the Admins know, please.

This post appears to be from a spammer:

[Link now removed after post deleted by Kim]

From this member:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/member.php?u=50369

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Scherzando,
There isn't a 'Report this post' section so to speak, but here IS a nifty little red triangle in the lower left corner under the users avatar. 
Click on that and it will allow you to report the spam directly to the admins.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

in order to avoid many people reporting spam, it is sensible, after reporting the post, to add a post saying " reported"


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Post deleted and Spammer banned - Thanks for the heads-up 

FYI, the "report" post button looks like this -->









Cheers!


----------



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks,

All comments noted; pertinent comments re: reporting will be acted upon next time.

Previous post edited to remove link to spam post following deletion by Kim, so's the person whose post now occupies that position won't feel victimised.

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Scherzando said:


> ...Previous post edited to remove link to spam post following deletion by Kim, so's the person whose post now occupies that position won't feel victimised.


It's a kind thought but most often, spammers are just bots; they don't have feelings


----------

